# for the love of Gd... someone help me with modded driver and all these enhancements... just want solid sound on my akg y50!!



## torahtrance (Jan 21, 2020)

hey guys

I went crazy recently doing all kinds of updates on my PC. I finally got one working driver using realtek 8627 from DJ Urko package.. In it he says: Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic

I said great! My Clevo P670sg with ALC892 only had MB3... sounds like massive sound upgrade right?

So I installed it everything works  but Nahimic (no idea what it is) seems not work well so I uninstall it.

Now having DTS:X on with headphone mode has a very subtle improvement... besides that I'm getting lost and losing hours trying to play with all these settings and options!!

  So many DOLBY options and apps, I'm thinking all of these are truly just for people who have proper 5.1/7.1 home theatre systems??

Because me? I just use my AKG y50 headhpones 95% of the time, then I will use the inbuilt HDMI connected LCD speakers otherwise. I really just want incredible STEREO sound for music and regular things, but get that cool virtualization sound improvement during movies and games.

   Now SB 720 has tons of options, Dolby Atmos for Gaming sounds impressive but a little over the top... not sure what the correct exact setup needs to be..

further along...

  I was recommended today something else completely! They said to get whatever good stable drivers... then.... install _HeSuVi , Equalizer APO, and PEACE to control it and you can get better virtualization when applicable (games movies) but it will just keep regular stereo sound stereo. It also apparently produces quality sound, and i honestly have no idea what to do!

Some audio angel please come and help 

  I listen to mostly trance, hardstyle with heavy bass but very rich melodies, and basically only play Dota when I have time. Use my AKG y50 headphones (that I used HeSuVi  profile for y50 no idea what it did but supposed to optimize sound for my headphones...)

  Should I remove everything and just keep the HeSuVi  setup? Or should I remove everything except connect 720 and dolby for gaming?? I have no idea what to do. I want super super high quality sound. In the last few weeks playing with these settings 100000000 times I got some really nice sounds but then something else would sound weird....

Honestly feel I have like 10 audio apps on my PC just want a clear recommendation what to keep and enable and what I dont need. Thanks guys!

if it matters im on 1809 w10 and I believe Im running oldschool style drivers? (Spent way too much time on this lol!)_


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2020)

torahtrance said:


> hey guys
> 
> I went crazy recently doing all kinds of updates on my PC. I finally got one working driver using realtek 8627 from DJ Urko package.. In it he says: Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic
> 
> ...


Personally (And this is just me) I only use what the MB manufactures recommends for sound drivers and Nahimic 3 I have my Computer hooked up to my 4K 65" Sony and a Denon ARV-3802 and I get all my setting from matrix to just plain stereo.
All in all what I would have to say is this, Stop fussing about (unless you like to fix things that are working fine) with someones version of a new shinny object and stick with what worked in the first place.
Why would you try to fix it if it was working fine?
New drivers are fine if you NEED them like a "New" feature or new enhancements are made (most are just linear at best) and none are really better than the ones from the manufactures.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 22, 2020)

Remove everything. 
Install manufacturer's drivers. 
Install Equalizer APO.
Make one EQ profile for music, and one for gaming.
Use in-game sound settings to turn on virtual surround simulation.
Enjoy life.

If an app doesn't have built in surround simulation, it will sound like garbage when ran through a filter app anyway.


----------



## torahtrance (Jan 22, 2020)

i feel ashamed i basically wasted the day tweaking the hell out of this.

In the end it seems this ap HeSuVi somehow can do all the tricks the other audio enhancers do, virtualization etc.... works with equalizer APO and Peace.... So i deleted all the other ones but I think nahimic or one of them has some leftovers i  need to clean up.

 I just want good enjoyable sound for music and the bit of gaming time I have! So far I managed to 'equalize' my headphones... then I added a ton of bass.. but I always thought like Viper4Android when you enable bass settings it does something else besides just raise the volume of the EQ for bass! I have yet to figure out the right way to get that full warm pounding bass in my tracks


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 22, 2020)

torahtrance said:


> i feel ashamed i basically wasted the day tweaking the hell out of this.
> 
> In the end it seems this ap HeSuVi somehow can do all the tricks the other audio enhancers do, virtualization etc.... works with equalizer APO and Peace.... So i deleted all the other ones but I think nahimic or one of them has some leftovers i  need to clean up.
> 
> I just want good enjoyable sound for music and the bit of gaming time I have! So far I managed to 'equalize' my headphones... then I added a ton of bass.. but I always thought like Viper4Android when you enable bass settings it does something else besides just raise the volume of the EQ for bass! I have yet to figure out the right way to get that full warm pounding bass in my tracks



If you like lots of bass, instead of cranking up the bass, try lowering higher frequencies, then increasing volume. And don't neglect the mid range as well. Keep it high in order to get that "warm" sound you want. And in my opinion, increase the highs as well, to provide contrast. 
Of course, this is going to depend on your equipment as well, but generally lowering other frequencies instead of cranking up the bass is a better idea.


----------

